# Craftsman Generator Won't Start



## Spirrwell (May 20, 2013)

Sorry, I'm unsure about the model number as of right now, I can't find it on the generator. But it's a Sears Craftsman 4000 Watt 8 HP generator that we bought broken for $75. It has a Tecumseh engine. The carburetor's clean, it's getting gas, and ether doesn't help it start.

If I pull it I can feel air come out the side and it sounds kind of like it's trying to start. It also has a spark. The gas is not too old either. Any ideas? I'm totally new to this stuff, but it gives me something to do, so small word please .

I did read up on a Craftsman mower where the person was told to take out the spark plug and stick a rod or something down there to see if piston or whatever moved or tried to move if I pulled on the cord. I didn't feel anything, but that's a mower, I don't know if it's any different on a generator.


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

That same advice applies to any small engine you could also put your thumb over the spark plug hole and see if you can feel any compression if none them pull the head and check for stuck valves and then you'll be able to also physically see if the piston is moving


----------



## motorhead12 (May 1, 2013)

The procedure for testing compression in the absence of a compression gauge is very easy. With the spark plug removed, place you thumb over the spark plug hole. Crank the engine vigorously. As a rule of thumb, the compression should be sufficient to blow your thumb off the hole. With the aid of a flashlight, you should be able to see if the piston is moving or not.


----------

